# 2008 Trek Madone 5.2 head tube cap



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*2008 Trek Madone 5.2 headtube cap question*

Not sure if the wording is right but I just picked up a new 5.2 and was wondering if this gap between the frame and the cap is normal? Any info would greatly help.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Its normal, at least it is on mine. My 08 looks the same and with several thousand miles in the last 11 months, no problems. Use it well!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Hard to tell. Can't really tell if that is a shadow or gap above the outer bearing race.

Best way to check is to straddle your bike, feet on the ground, lockup your front brake hard and rock the bike forward and backward...Do you feel any play whatsoever in the front end?

I will assume that you are somewhat reluctant to pull off your stem since you posted this, but best advice would be to take her by the LBS and have them inspect.

Trek sometimes puts a bunch of spacers on the upper bearing (either above or under the bearing). This will cause this gap.

The flared cap has a lipped recess on the underside where it fits over the upper bearing. 

Can't find any pics of it pulled apart right now, but for example, this is my 08 Madone from last year: As you can see it has a similar gap. I think there were 2 or 3 thin spacers in there. My new Madone has a much smaller gap and had only one thicker spacer, which I took out.



















HTH
zac


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

The gap is normal. I have the same on my 5.2, but if you really want to make sure all is okay, take your bike to the shop as Zac suggested.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*2008 Trek Madone 5.2 headtube cap*

Thanks for the response that makes me feel better. I'll have them look at it when I go in for my fit to just make sure. 

Thanks Again
Mark


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

If it makes you feel better, even Lance Armstrong's bike has a gap:


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Thats funny you posted that I was thinking the same thing when I saw that


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

The gap allows the bearing to move freely without friction from the dustcap


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

Can't speak for Madones, but my '07 Lemond Buenos Aires with the same Cane Creek integrated headset has the same gap. I thought it looked a little funny too, but guess that's the way they're made.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Some of the caps have a rubber lip that covers that gap to keep dust out. Some of the Madones have that rubber seal, others don't. That gap is normal.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

capt_phun said:


> Some of the caps have a rubber lip that covers that gap to keep dust out. Some of the Madones have that rubber seal, others don't. That gap is normal.


Can you post a pic? I've never seen a cap with a rubber lip. Be interesting to see


----------



## markbacks (Dec 27, 2008)

Ray_from_SA said:


> If it makes you feel better, even Lance Armstrong's bike has a gap:




where can i SEE this bike???????????? im interesting on this design for my madone jeje, thanks..


----------



## slide (May 22, 2002)

There are often some thin metal washer under the top cap which can be removed to adjust the fit of the top cap to the frame so it's a little closer.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

It is how it is, how its supposed to be. Leave it alone and forget about it.


----------



## smokey0066 (Mar 6, 2006)

mines like that too.. and a few i've worked on are like that. its normal


----------



## bleed_oil (Mar 6, 2008)

Took mine out. Called Trek. They're just for 4 spacers. Okay to remove.
I now get less gunk in there (plus it look way better).


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

bleed_oil said:


> Took mine out. Called Trek. They're just for 4 spacers. Okay to remove.
> I now get less gunk in there (plus it look way better).


Yup. Chances are, if you have a big gap like that all you have to do is pull the thin stainless spacers from under the HS cover. They are included in the event that the gap is too small and the cover hits the headtube. Now they aren't installed, just included with the bike.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

bleed_oil said:


> Took mine out. Called Trek. They're just for 4 spacers. Okay to remove.
> I now get less gunk in there (plus it look way better).


Yup. Chances are, if you have a big gap like that all you have to do is pull the thin stainless spacers from under the HS cover. They are included in the event that the gap is too small and the cover hits the headtube. Now they aren't installed, just included with the bike.


----------

